# Schecter Demon 7 vs Schecter Omen Extreme 7



## JoaoPauloMendes (Jan 19, 2012)

i don't know what guitar to buy, it's my first 7 string, could you give me a help?
And please tell me where i can get them cheap at europe? thanks


----------



## AntoAchilles (Jan 20, 2012)

Have you tried them both? 

I bought the Omen 7 Extreme a few months back, and have no regrets about it. I didn't even know the Demon 7 existed, but from what I can tell they seem to be almost the exact same guitar?

The internet claims that the omen 7 is 25.5" scale, but apparently it's 26.5". They are built from the same materials (Basswood body, maple neck, rosewood fingerboard). The only obvious difference at first glance is that the Demon has active pickups. 

The only issue with the Omen 7 is that the pickups aren't great. But any guitar at that price would have the same issue, and they are easily replaceable. So all I could say is go with the one you prefer. It seems to be active pickups vs normal ones. I opted for the Omen Extreme 7 over the Omen 8 to avoid active pickups. And obviously the Omen Extreme looks much nicer.

Hope this helps?


----------



## fassaction (Jan 20, 2012)

AntoAchilles said:


> Have you tried them both?
> 
> I bought the Omen 7 Extreme a few months back, and have no regrets about it. I didn't even know the Demon 7 existed, but from what I can tell they seem to be almost the exact same guitar?
> 
> ...



I think hes referring to the Damien 7 (not Demon)....if so, then those pickups are actually Passive (EMGhz) pickups. They are the same size as the actives though, so swapping them out shouldnt require any routing.


----------



## JoaoPauloMendes (Jan 20, 2012)

No, i was actualy talking about the Demon, it's a model only avaiable in the Europe, thanks for the help, i was talking about this guitar
http://www.stringsite.com/images/SCHECTER_Demon7_SatinBlack.jpg
On my local store, extreme 7 is about 290 euros, and this one is about 320 euros


----------



## ShadowAMD (Jan 20, 2012)

I had a Schecter Demon 7, I replaced it with the Damien Elite 8 and proffered the Demon 7.

The HB Seymour Duncan design pick-up's are pretty good, they sound very chunky. I always find it harder to do decent palm mutes with Schecter's in general though.

Probably just not used to them.

Overall nice guitar.


----------



## JoaoPauloMendes (Jan 20, 2012)

Did you guys think that the demon is gonna be discontinued? it's not on their site or catalog...


----------



## JudasBlitzkrieg (Jan 20, 2012)

I tried both the Demon and the Omen and I found that they are almost identical but the pickups in the Omen are crap compared to the Duncan actives in the Demon. I'm glad I paid the extra for the Demon because if I had the Omen I would have just ended up spunking another £200 or so on some better pickups.

It is one of the best value for money guitars I've ever bought


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 20, 2012)

Omen, then upgrade the pickups and you're set .


----------



## Evergrey (Jan 20, 2012)

I have Demon 7 FR
Its very nice but I had to file sharp fret ends. Nothing else to complain.
I have also HR 7 FR wich I may sell soon but Ill never sell Demon.

I like demons pickups more.
I heard they are blackouts copies with chinese components.


----------



## Jeremias (Jan 20, 2012)

I think they are same quality except for the pickups, and the Demon 7 is basswood and the omen extreme 7 is mahogany so the demon gets a little more brigther sound

mmm and I think with the omen you can split the pickups to sound like single-coil but they are "schecter diamond" kinda normal quality,

the duncan designed on the Demon are a bit better, they are ok for a while maybe until you can get real blackouts maybe or emg

so what do you like more?

basswood or Mahogany
Actives pickups or passives
cross inlays or vector inlays
satin black or cherry/seethru black

I have a Demon and i love it to death


----------



## AntoAchilles (Jan 21, 2012)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Omen, then upgrade the pickups and you're set .



That's my plan anyway (when I can afford some). You can't get a guitar for that price and expect good Pups. The Omen 7 is a sound investment, I have no regrets in buying it.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 21, 2012)

AntoAchilles said:


> That's my plan anyway (when I can afford some). You can't get a guitar for that price and expect good Pups. The Omen 7 is a sound investment, I have no regrets in buying it.


 Personally I'd go for SD Sh-5 Custom in the bridge, and maybe a 59' in the neck.


----------



## JoaoPauloMendes (Jan 22, 2012)

any of you know if the demon is going to be discontinued?


----------

